# throwing up?



## lizzardran08 (Jul 1, 2010)

Do anybodies poodle(s) have sensitive stomachs?

My bianca has a very sensitive stomach. 
She can't eat any table scraps, no treats if they arnt the ones she's used to eating, for example say if we go to petsmart and they have the treats at the reg. She can't have any
She throws up at least once a day, she'll go outside and drink the pool water even though she's got clean filtered water in the bowl lol. Which also makes her throw up, if she plays a lot and really hard she'll throw that up too. is this normal for the breed to have such sensitive stomachs. This is my first poodle! She eats normal and drinks and she's very healthy and active. She can keep up with my 10 month old boxer puppy no problem. She's a nice lean 15lbs and 14" at the withers. Any advie would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Tate had a sensitive tummy when he was being fed kibble. He consistently had inconsistent poop. He'd get sick on one food and have diarrhea or weird dry poops then refuse to eat it, so we would find another, and the same would happen, and on and on and on.

Don't let her drink the pool water if it is chemically treated. The chlorine will make her sick - as we unhappily learned when my parents got a pool - and will actually make her MORE thirsty, so she'll probably drink more and more and then throw that up from drinking too much at once. (I'm going to guess this has happened, right? My TQ is the worst about drinking :doh Some dogs have tummy troubles from over exertion as well... I don't have any that do that, but I'm sure someone else can elaborate.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Have you asked your vet to do any bloodwork/testing lately? Or maybe an allergy?

How old is Bianca?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Throwing up once a day every day sounds like a lot of vomiting. I think a vet visit couldn't hurt, just to be sure something bigger isn't going on. 

What does she throw up? Food? Grass? Bile?


----------



## lizzardran08 (Jul 1, 2010)

She does exactly that with the pool water all my 4 dogs do but she's the only one with such a sensitive stomach. I have a 5lb chihuahua with an iron gut lol. 

She is roughly 2 1/2-3 years old. I got her from the spca and she was under a year.r. Estimated between 6-10mos. In feb it will be 2 years since I've had her. 

Usually its just whatever she just ate that made her stomach upset and bile. Sometimes its the water and bile. 

If she just ate and then she's playing a lot its usually just a small amount of food and bile. 
She only throws up if its something she's not supposed to be eating or if she's been playing too much. 
I guess its my fault for letting her get into things she's not supposed to have. 

The vet doesn't know what's going on, they said she just needs to stay on a strict diet and watch what she eats very closely.


----------

